# Display bases....



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ground Blur Display Bases - Coastal Kits

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2017)

That is so frickin' cool!


----------



## A4K (Mar 9, 2017)

I have two of their bases (Pacific Marsden matting base and snowy airfield). They look great.

Might have to get that one you posted Jan, for an A-4k...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2017)

Wish they'd do them for tanks!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 9, 2017)

Tanks don't go that fast.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah but it would be cool if they did! Those display bases are awesome!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> That is so frickin' cool!


My thought exactly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2017)

Like that.....


----------

